# Inversion table



## Ironbuilt (Jan 17, 2013)

Im thinking of getting one like the teeter hangup large weight capacity version. Anyone have a like or dislike and are they good as a spine decompression device cause man my back gets sore the older I get ..


----------



## gusto (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a Body Champ inversion table, and well, the bottom line is it works if you use it daily to relieve back pain. I got it for both, myself and my better-half as we are both banged up with back and hip pain. I am 6’2” weighing way over two bills, and she is 5’9” (weight to never be known), and we have no issues with us fitting on it.

Her only complaint is how she dislikes that it digs into her ankles, and she needs boots to use it as there is not much padding on the ankle support. Costco seems to have a decent Teeter inversion table, if you are a member go there and check it out!

After talking to my bud, a fellow iron mover and chiropractor, he recommended me to try Back Magic. To my surprise, we both prefer that over the inversion table. After laying on it for awhile it is actually able to crack my lower back like a treatment at the chiropractor.

~ _Gusto_


----------



## omegachewy (Jan 18, 2013)

personally, doesnt do anything for me. there is too much tense muscle around the spine to allow the weight to pull anything loose. i use a cuf that goes around your neck, with hand pump. pushes your shoulders down and neck up. this worked great for me.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 19, 2013)

Back magic? Is that some home device? 

Omega ure killen me.. Lol.. As seen on tv I bet with susanne sommers?


----------



## omegachewy (Jan 19, 2013)

No clue. It was actually something my dads chiro reccomnded. It worked great. Til his ass broke it. But pulls all the way down to L vertebrae.


----------



## gusto (Jan 19, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Back magic? Is that some home device?




Amazon.com: Back Magic Multi-Level Adjustable Back Stretching Device: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@410NbdR13TL
http://www.amazon.com/Back-Magic-Multi-Level-Adjustable-Stretching/dp/B000YHP8HY



~ _Gusto_


----------



## striffe (Jan 19, 2013)

My Dad and step mom are into fitness and weight lifting. They dont live close to me, but they have an inversion table in their home gym. They swear by it. It might even be the costco model, but im not totally certain. I havent tried it because of my ankle injury. They seem to think it really helps.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 20, 2013)

gusto said:


> Amazon.com: Back Magic Multi-Level Adjustable Back Stretching Device: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> ~ _Gusto_



Thanks bro.. Pretty Cheap.. Love to try before buy somehow.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 20, 2013)

Seems like an inversion table be good for circulation maybe too.. You know like your feet are always down why not make them where your brain is for a little time? Costcos goes to 220lb.. Well I got an issue..it bulk season..


----------



## gusto (Jan 20, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Thanks bro.. Pretty Cheap.. Love to try before buy somehow.


You are welcome, and that was my logic too as for around 20 bucks why not give it a shot. You will notice the stretch that it gives you, and do not make the mistake like I did thinking level one was nothing starting with the second-level arch! You will get used to it the more you use it, and it truly is making my back feel a lot better.



Ironbuilt said:


> Seems like an inversion table be good for circulation maybe too.. You know like your feet are always down why not make them where your brain is for a little time? Costcos goes to 220lb.. Well I got an issue..it bulk season..


On my inversion table, I have had a few big boys exceeding the max weight, they got scared, but it held them. Be careful though, as I can only imagine that a device failure would be very unpleasant to say the least.

~ _Gusto_


----------



## SoccerDad (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a set of inversion boots that serve the same purpose as an inversion table, and you can also do some ab work with them.

I too have a pump up cervical collar.  I use it when I am feeling a herniation coming on in my cervical region.

Two things I learned the hard way about inversion:  1) Do not do it with a full stomach. 2) Do not do it if you have any sinus issues.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 27, 2013)

SoccerDad said:


> I have a set of inversion boots that serve the same purpose as an inversion table, and you can also do some ab work with them.
> 
> I too have a pump up cervical collar.  I use it when I am feeling a herniation coming on in my cervical region.
> 
> Two things I learned the hard way about inversion:  1) Do not do it with a full stomach. 2) Do not do it if you have any sinus issues.



I had a set a those as a teen after i saw Richard Gere use them in "American Gigalo". I thot they were the way to get abs and hot chicks so I got them for christmas.. They were great.. All aluminum with 2 ski boot clips on the side and had blue padding.. The girls saw me using them and I worked my magic.. Check it out .. Lol


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 28, 2013)

That is funny as hell soccer dad. I use to hang from those a while back. 
Felt pretty good. X wife #1 has the table as you desribe. Looks like bad 
things about to happen to me. Probably works well for many people. T


----------



## Faily1976 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ironman iControl 600 Weight Extended Disk Brake System Inversion Table is latest innovation of inversion table ...It has a stretching bar which is included for users who want to fully stretch their back muscles.It works very well and has really helped back problems. Glad I went a little extra, the brake system is so much more convenient.


----------



## srd1 (Jan 28, 2015)

Wife has an inversion table that was actually prescribed (or recomended) She has a herniated disk and when her back goes out its the only thing that works. As mentioned above make sure you get one that has good ankle support.


----------



## Marshall (Jan 28, 2015)

I got a buddy that swears by it.


----------



## Akamai (Jan 29, 2015)

IB I have purchased 2 One once I was out of college and done playing football, the second I have had for 15 years. Yes are they are Hangups and work extremely well. Sometime ill invert on an angle and watch tv.

Ak


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2015)

Got a teeter hang up 820 last month it seems to really help at 15 min a day at angle . Tryn to get my girl on it so I can stand and eat lunch Ak.


----------



## Sully (Jan 29, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Got a teeter hang up 820 last month it seems to really help at 15 min a day at angle . Tryn to get my girl on it so I can stand and eat lunch Ak.



Ha! I see what u did there!


----------



## Akamai (Jan 29, 2015)

Its easier the other way around and you can still see the tv!

Ak


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 1, 2015)

Akamai said:


> Its easier the other way around and you can still see the tv!
> 
> Ak



Oh no you didn't! Hahahaha!!  That's great!


----------



## michelesmarty (Aug 2, 2016)

omegachewy said:


> No clue. It was actually something my dads chiro reccomnded. It worked great. Til his ass broke it. But pulls all the way down to L vertebrae.



You guys are doing great job. I really love reading your updates.


----------



## michelesmarty (Aug 3, 2016)

gusto said:


> I have a Body Champ inversion table, and well, the bottom line is it works if you use it daily to relieve back pain. I got it for both, myself and my better-half as we are both banged up with back and hip pain. I am 6’2” weighing way over two bills, and she is 5’9” (weight to never be known), and we have no issues with us fitting on it.
> 
> Her only complaint is how she dislikes that it digs into her ankles, and she needs boots to use it as there is not much padding on the ankle support. Costco seems to have a decent Teeter inversion table, if you are a member go there and check it out!
> 
> ...



Great post by you. I really enjoyed the post and the information been provided in the post.


----------



## squatster (Aug 4, 2016)

There are some great posts on this site- new and old
You may or may not know but-
When you look at threds here the date that it was posted will be on the top left.  
Just letting you know so your not wasting your time answering old posts
The eases way to use this site is to scroll up and push new posts- this will show you all the posts that are the most recent
You probably know all this stuff but just in case.
You will like it here


----------

